# Bow Hunters Product Giveaway



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very good looking site ..


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

In your links you forgot archery talk!:angry:


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

Other than that nice site. Great music and vid!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

great site and music


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice job on the site. Like the articles.


----------



## Jarman (Apr 26, 2007)

Waterwolves thanks, I will get on that.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice site man looks like you put your resources to good use!


----------



## Dogscoach (Mar 3, 2009)

Great looking site! I really enjoyed the photo gallery!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Really nice site !


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Very cool !


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

Great site. Good articles and nice photo gallery.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicely done site. Clean scripting. The one thing I would suggest is getting the META Name Keywords and Description filled in for search engines. I know some say that META is over-rated, but it does help with getting on search engines and ranking.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

good looking site looks like a good show


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks good to me, I like it.


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

Sweet site! informative articles that are even printer friendly. Product review, etc. :thumbs_up


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

Nice Looking sight! I too enjoyed the Photo Gallery. The Muley on page two is a BRUTE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## bigbuck270 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice site!


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER (Feb 11, 2008)

brokenarrow123p said:


> great site and music


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## lightsnsirens (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks great to me :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

I like it. Lots of info if you look.


----------



## GNFSHN (Jan 3, 2009)

Great looking site...Photo gallery was nice...Video and the music were good...Nice job...


----------



## Jarman (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments !


----------



## parryt (Jun 16, 2008)

great site the hints for groundblinds and tree stands really help out alot.


----------



## Savannahman (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like a fine site to me. Good to see a hunting site thst is a step above the rest.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Awesome! Any of your shows gonna be aired over here in the east?


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

good articles and archery talk is on there now


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Very cool sight good rocking intro! Made me go pick up the gibson,and turn on the boss metal zone pedal!!!:wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a site I can spend some time on!


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

It is pretty good for a few fellow NDs.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

I like it as well. Not to much info so that it looks cramped. The music is great and I liked the articles that I was able to get a chance to read so far :thumbs_up


----------



## Jarman (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you guys and please do continue to visit our site, we have some great things coming in the future. We start our new season in Oct. and you will be able to watch the shows online. Be sure to check back in the next few days and take a look at a good old fashion ND Prairie Dog hunt! It is amazing how a little critter like that can be so acrobatic ! Thank again.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

What's not to like? 

Looks very professional. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## JOEKILLA (Jan 14, 2009)

Good looking site, lots of info. Just made it to my Favorites List


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

:thumbs_up Had to book mark it. great job


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

hey good looking site liked the featured products(tundra at the moment) pretty cool hope theres a good variety of products on there, site looks professional keep up the good work.


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice site. I like the hunting hints section.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

*web site*

:thumbs_upNice!!! Video is awsome, there are some really nice bucks out there. Don't remember seeing any turkey's though?


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

Checked it out, pretty cool, some nice animals on there.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Looks good, I'll have to spend some time going through the articles.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*Great*

Great site. Covers a wide range but not overbearing and cluttered. Very easy to navigate.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Site is put together very well! Excellent info and love the pics!

One thing on the TV Schedule is that the lines dividing each program are not lined up perfectly from west to east, they are a few pixels off...this is by no means a nock on anything, but I did notice it and not even important, just something I notice (I used to design websites for companies so I know some customers can be a PIA)

Great site and info!


----------



## Jarman (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you guys, I appreciate all the comments !


----------



## highpocket (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Great*

Looks great. Now in my Favorites. Love the Music. The hint section is great. Thanks.


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Website*

Very nicely done. User friendly easy to get around. The Piebald buck on page 2 is a beauty. Keep up the good work. Great site. :thumbs_up


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

Good Stuff! :thumbs_up


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

awesome site! some really good info on there!


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

*site*

nice site! can the TV time (if its known) be displayed on the TV Schedule page? 

also, I read the Advertising paragraph and noticed 2 typos when spelling Adventures (Advertures / Advenures).


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

good job. thanks for the link.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice site, very professional, and love the music!!!


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

*site*

Nice site. It looks like a great hunting show also. Too bad it is not going to be on the sportsmans channel also...


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good site - I liked the video reviews and Photo Gallery the best. great information about the tv show and listings 

well done:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

Looks good John.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks very good to me!!! A lot of work was put into it.


----------



## mnguy152 (Jan 4, 2007)

looks good . Been looking for a show that has people from the midwest like mn and nd and sd. And looks like you do a little of everything like most guys do hopefully you get picked up by one of the big networks soon.


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

Pretty sweet


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

nice looking site..........what's up with the bloopers and the Swedish talk??


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks great. I really like the video on the home page.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice job.....I like everything, looks top notch


Tim


----------



## jason coleman (Jan 24, 2006)

Great site


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

Quality work, looks like you take pride in it!


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

Very nice site. We are in the process of redoing our web page and I may have to borrow a couple of ideas from yours .


----------



## truwersma (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent site. Can't wait to do some longbeard bowhuntin myself.


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice site in my favs now liked the photo gallery and loved the music lots of good info thanks


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

Great looking/navigating site. My only comment: change product review to featured products. This is full of company marketing not independent reviews of the products.


----------



## iroutdoors (Feb 13, 2008)

Great site, keep up the good work.:darkbeer:


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

You need to keep you TV schedule up to date and it should be atleast a month ahead so we know what is coming. Other than that it looks really good!


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

I liked the hunting hints
hope to see more.
:darkbeer:


----------



## buckeyewhis (Mar 31, 2009)

great site i added it to my favs. love to videos and pics. very good articles. thanks man keep up the good work.


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

very well put together, now comes the hard part keeping it updated


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice site lots of good information.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

great site ,nice photo gallery, !:thumbs_up:star::user:


----------



## Jarman (Apr 26, 2007)

*Number 50 the winner!*

Thanks everyone I appreciate all the comments. I had one of my kids pick the number between 2-77 and he picked 50, the lucky winner is 09hoytkatera

Thanks again!


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

Got the package and I just wanted to say THANK YOU!!!! Everything is great. I guess that was exactly what I expected. Great website and show. GREAT PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

The site is very user friendly. Great pics in the gallery as well. Good work.


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Awsome pics and very user friendly site.


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

Super site! looks very professional and informative!


----------

